# Lubix fusion or ultimate guhong or ultimate zhanchi?



## brandbest1 (Aug 1, 2011)

which one of those should i get? please put them from most preferred to least preferred. thanks!


----------



## cubernya (Aug 1, 2011)

First of all, please use the search function.

I've heard great things about the ZhanChi, so I would go with that. However, I would go with the fusion behind that, as it supposedly feels and performs the same (correct me if I'm wrong). I would say of those 3 the ultimate guhong would be last for me.


----------



## Nopedk (Aug 1, 2011)

I bought the Ultimate Zhanchi


----------



## emolover (Aug 1, 2011)

Get a normal ZhanChi and some shock oil and use sandpaper to do the mods or a knife to do the mods.

It is much cheaper that way and you should know that.


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 1, 2011)

ive tried all of these. and i would have to say zhanchi is the best. even though i use one of the original prototypes so mine may be different


----------



## izovire (Aug 1, 2011)

emolover said:


> Get a normal ZhanChi and some shock oil and use sandpaper to do the mods or a knife to do the mods.
> 
> It is much cheaper that way and you should know that.


 
That is the most economic way really. Plus you will get anchors in the Zhanchi and you can decide to put them in a guhong later if you wanted


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 1, 2011)

ultimate zhanchi sucks out of box. if you get it loosen it at least a half turn and break it in. im still stickin with my normal zhanchi tho. and white is better.


----------



## emolover (Aug 1, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> and white is better.


 
Color of plastic does not effect the performance of the cube.


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 1, 2011)

izovire said:


> That is the most economic way really. Plus you will get anchors in the Zhanchi and you can decide to put them in a guhong later if you wanted


 but doesn't the fusion also have anchors?


----------



## izovire (Aug 1, 2011)

emolover said:


> Color of plastic does not effect the performance of the cube.


 
Actually white is better quality because it is closer to pure plastic. Black has more color additives which makes it weaker.


----------



## emolover (Aug 1, 2011)

izovire said:


> Actually white is better quality because it is closer to pure plastic. Black has more color additives which makes it weaker.


 
Is it actually noticeable though?


----------



## izovire (Aug 1, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> but doesn't the fusion also have anchors?


 
So does the Godly Guhong. It's your choice though.


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 1, 2011)

i WAS thinking of the zhanchi, and then someone at hackley told me the zhanchi isn't worth it. so now i'm thinking of the fusion. but now all these posts are telling me to get a zhanchi.


----------



## izovire (Aug 1, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> but doesn't the fusion also have anchors?


 
So does the Godly Guhong. It's your choice though.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 1, 2011)

ultimate lubix guhong!


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 1, 2011)

cityzach said:


> ultimate lubix guhong!


 yes, i did see your ultimate guhong. but i'm wondering if the torpedos are worth it.


----------



## Erdos (Aug 1, 2011)

emolover said:


> Is it actually noticeable though?


 
Nope. There's hardly a better "quality" to it..


----------



## izovire (Aug 1, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> i WAS thinking of the zhanchi, and then someone at hackley told me the zhanchi isn't worth it. so now i'm thinking of the fusion. but now all these posts are telling me to get a zhanchi.


 
Getting a Zhanchi is probably the best choice (From a sellers view). I've heard a lot of great reviews about it being awesome out of the box. It's also medium price range ($17.95). 

Faz got the WR with it... tehe


----------



## izovire (Aug 1, 2011)

emolover said:


> Is it actually noticeable though?


 
I've noticed that white is more smooth right after being assembled. I've assembled like 15 white and 50 black and I enjoy doing Sexy moves on the white ones to work in the lube ;P


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 1, 2011)

izovire said:


> Getting a Zhanchi is probably the best choice (From a sellers view). I've heard a lot of great reviews about it being awesome out of the box. It's also medium price range ($17.95).
> 
> Faz got the WR with it... tehe


well, thrawst's review did change my mind, cause i'm not yet sub-30. i'm only sub-40.


----------



## CRO (Aug 1, 2011)

izovire said:


> I've noticed that white is more smooth right after being assembled. I've assembled like 15 white and 50 black and I enjoy doing Sexy moves on the white ones to work in the lube ;P


 
Then why aren't you selling whites, too?


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 1, 2011)

oh crap, ordered the fusion already

oh well, i'll try and deal with that then


----------



## aaronb (Aug 1, 2011)

CRO said:


> Then why aren't you selling whites, too?


 
I'm assuming most people that bought white cubes, bought them as DIY kits, while more people who ordered black, ordered them assembled.

But I could be totally wrong, and the fact is that he just stocked less whites, than blacks.


----------



## Zbox95 (Aug 1, 2011)

I've ordered a black Zhanchi from Speedcubeshop, can anyone tell me who that performs?


----------



## radmin (Aug 1, 2011)

Here is what typically happens to me...
I buy black because its my main color and I can only afford one. Then I experiment with the lubes and tensions. which does some damage. Then I buy white and zero in on the perfect lube and tension settings based on what I have learned. Then the white seems better. 

This drives me crazy because I get worse times on white. So then I end up buying a second black.


ZhanCHi is a perfect example. 30k wt Diff oil made it gummy. Even wiping all the pieces didn't cure it. When I got white I never let Diff oil touch it. It was much crispier. Is it because of the plastic or better lube choices? I have a second black on the way so time will tell.

edit- Someone like Izo is in a perfect position to comment on white/vs black. Having mass quantities of each should make it easy to discover if there is a difference. He says there is.


----------



## Zarxrax (Aug 1, 2011)

I would like to see a blind comparison where someone takes white and black cubes and picks out the white ones without looking


----------



## izovire (Aug 1, 2011)

CRO said:


> Then why aren't you selling whites, too?


 
They sold out FAST. I just ordered some more zhanchi's in both colors. 

It's interesting to see what regions of the world prefer DIY or Assembled... or white vs. black. i.e. Australia likes DIY White while USA likes Assembled Black.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 1, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> yes, i did see your ultimate guhong. but i'm wondering if the torpedos are worth it.


 
no torpedoes


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 1, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> I would like to see a blind comparison where someone takes white and black cubes and picks out the white ones without looking


 
I agree to this.
my friends didn't think I could tell the difference between my cubes so they blindfolded me. 100% accuracy BTW.


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 1, 2011)

ultimate zhanchi is sluggish


----------



## choza244 (Aug 2, 2011)

Winston Yang said:


> ultimate zhanchi is sluggish


Mine is faster than my modded GuHong and is faster than my LunHui... is the fastest cube I have.


----------



## CRO (Aug 2, 2011)

izovire said:


> I just ordered some more zhanchi's in both colors.


 
I wish I knew that, I ordered black only because there were no whites


----------



## Andri Maulana (Aug 2, 2011)

my black guhong is much better than white guhong...

And because my main color is black, sometimes i get confused while playing with white cube


----------

